# Puppy Missing Rear Toes and Pads Needs Suggestion



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello, 
we just noticed that our little bundle of love has a missing toe. (back right foot) 
The breeder was so sad to see the picture she has no idea how she did not notice it, he has been running just fine etc..

Anyone ever seen this before? Will this be a huge deal as he grows? 

We have our first vet visit on Friday and will make sure to mention this, but just want to see what everyone thinks?

We had him for only 3 days and totally in love with the smart boy. 

Thank you for all the feedback <3 

~Worried mom


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

I say he will be just fine..no one noticed until now so he obviously is in no pain..probably born that way, or maybe mom chewed a bit too hard when he was just a little thing. I wouldn't worry too much but mention it to the vet to be sure.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Piper'sgrl said:


> I say he will be just fine..no one noticed until now so he obviously is in no pain..probably born that way, or maybe mom chewed a bit too hard when he was just a little thing. I wouldn't worry too much but mention it to the vet to be sure.


Thank you!

Yes she is a new mom and he was a first born. 
Not limping, not in pain if we touch it. 

I hope he just adapts and it is just one less nail to clip =)


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

It's a bit strange the breeder did not notice that  I'd hope they will at least refund you the purchase price (or at least a percentage off)

I went to a seminar recently and there was a young Shepherd puppy (3 month old I think) there who was missing 3 back toes - his foot looked really strange all straight like as if you cut the fingers of your hand and just have the palm left. 
He had other health issues as well but was a bright sparky happy pup  
Definitely mention it to the vet, the pup needs a thorough check up but don't let it stress you too much  As long he's getting around define and not in pain it should hopefully not ever be a problem  (unless you bought him as a show dog)


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My boy only has the two outside toes on his back paw. I knew this when I purchased him. The bitch chewed off the toes along with the umbilical cord when he was whelped. 

During the well puppy visit the vet told me he'd have 50% chance of having problems due to it. Sadly, (at three) he is totally lame on that leg. He twists his leg when he walks. So that hock points inwards. He'll have a life time of problems with his leg. We have to keep him lean and he has a weak hind end. 

He did not limp at all as a young pup. It wasn't until he was 6 months did he begin walking 'gimpy'. 

If the pup limps at all you can not compete in any AKC events. Most events will pull you if they can visually see a limp. 

Having said all that - my dog only has two toes. Much different than your pup. It may not ever have a noticable irregular gait. I felt I needed to make you aware of what could happen.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Mooch said:


> It's a bit strange the breeder did not notice that  I'd hope they will at least refund you the purchase price (or at least a percentage off)
> I went to a seminar recently and there was a young Shepherd puppy (3 month old I think) there who was missing 3 back toes - his foot looked really strange all straight like as if you cut the fingers of your hand and just have the palm left.
> He had other health issues as well but was a bright sparky happy pup
> Definitely mention it to the vet, the pup needs a thorough check up but don't let it stress you too much  As long he's getting around define and not in pain it should hopefully not ever be a problem  (unless you bought him as a show dog)


Thank you, all of these words are helping stressed new mom =) 

He is not a show pup, but with his grip I was thinking maybe a sport! 

Money/breeder is not an issue, we actually had a deal (services) and I have an amazing relationship with the breeder. This was the only boy and I wanted him so bad! He was pretty much given to me for work I did. He comes from a great breeder, amazing set of parents mom: IPO2, KKL1, HD a1, ED a1 dad: IPO3, KKL1, HD a1, ED a1
I hope he grows to live with it and adapt. If I did not take him, the baby still needs a home. He is so amazing, he already owns me =)


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Lilie said:


> My boy only has the two outside toes on his back paw. I knew this when I purchased him. The bitch chewed off the toes along with the umbilical cord when he was whelped.
> 
> During the well puppy visit the vet told me he'd have 50% chance of having problems due to it. Sadly, (at three) he is totally lame on that leg. He twists his leg when he walks. So that hock points inwards. He'll have a life time of problems with his leg. We have to keep him lean and he has a weak hind end.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the feedback, I guess time will tell. Should we do an xray at the vet? or just deal with it for not since that will not really change anything?


----------



## Faelan (Jun 25, 2012)

Faelan's toe isn't missing but he does have permanent tendon damage in it. He doesn't use it at all that that toe (the rear outside) never touches the ground. The vet has had us consider amputating it, but probably wont unless it becomes a necessity. At any rate, he walks and runs just fine. Other than the initial wound problems we haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Faelan said:


> Faelan's toe isn't missing but he does have permanent tendon damage in it. He doesn't use it at all that that toe (the rear outside) never touches the ground. The vet has had us consider amputating it, but probably wont unless it becomes a necessity. At any rate, he walks and runs just fine. Other than the initial wound problems we haven't had any problems with it.


Thank you so much for sharing. Really appreciate it. I was awake all night thinking about it. It's my first dog, as "my" dog, so this is all new to me and of-course I am on the edge of my seat.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

One of my fosters needed a toe removed because of a benign growth. She did not even register it, no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Actually my first dog had her outside toe on her front leg amputated due to cancer in the bone.
I can post a picture if you like, she was 10 or 11 and never had any lameness issues untill she died.
Different scenario I know but they cope amazingly well.
I do think missing one vs 2 toes is much different.
And yeah- the puppy needs a home toe or no toe  

I'd ask about X-rays when you go to the vet - see what they recommend  

Btw I think we should see a picture of the whole puppy!! Just so we can go "awwww" 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would just mention it to your breeder, if they are a reputable breeder I am sure they would appreciate the information. 

Now... can we see a full photo of the new baby?


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I honestly do not know how the breeder could of missed this. I mean surely they did some kind of nail care (ex: trimming/dremeling) on this puppy in the 8 weeks he was with them. Nail care is a weekly routine with my litters and a missing pad/nail is something you are definitely going to notice.

Anyways, what's done is done. You have him and it sounds like you already love him to bits. I really don't see how a missing toe/pad would hinder him any. If he isn't showing any discomfort/pain and playing/walking normally then I wouldn't worry about it.

Congrats on your new baby btw! Can't wait to see pictures of him.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone, this is an amazing community <3 so much support! I love it! 

Here is my husband with the pup and the little trouble. =)


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Geeheim said:


> I honestly do not know how the breeder could of missed this. I mean surely they did some kind of nail care (ex: trimming/dremeling) on this puppy in the 8 weeks he was with them. Nail care is a weekly routine with my litters and a missing pad/nail is something you are definitely going to notice.
> 
> Anyways, what's done is done. You have him and it sounds like you already love him to bits. I really don't see how a missing toe/pad would hinder him any. If he isn't showing any discomfort/pain and playing/walking normally then I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> Congrats on your new baby btw! Can't wait to see pictures of him.


Thank you!
He runs in bursts and he is fast! slides and that's funny... falls over funny when he is ready to lay down. he sits and lays allot. I am too new to puppy's to know if that's abnormal. He is such a tiny baby. He was wining when playing, but it seams much less since Sunday (first day home) everyday the wining during play is less. So I guess he was just calling for his sisters to come play. 

He also lays down to take a nap and gets up allot to move or slightly move to a different spot. Also no idea if that's normal puppy thing. Like his gated area where he sleeps by my bed, he is up and down all night. To me I feel like he is not next to any other pups anymore so he is trying to get comfortable without them. I could be wrong. I am sure by Friday I will have a whole list of questions for the vet! =)


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I had a puppy that was missing 3 toes...mom (by accident).. bit them off when opening the birth sack and chewing umbilical cord. 
We noticed it...but not for a couple days AFTER birth, since there was no blood and puppy showed no pain.
The puppy has no problems moving around, walking or running as she is maturing....and owner was aware of "defect" before they decided to take her....

Good luck with your puppy!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

at our dog park, my dogs regularly play with a three legged dog, and this medium "shepherd" size dog does just fine. i don't see missing one toe affecting your pup at all.


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

Neko said:


> If I did not take him, the baby still needs a home.


This. 

This is all that matters IMO.  :wub:


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

Neko said:


> Thanks everyone, this is an amazing community <3 so much support! I love it!
> 
> Here is my husband with the pup and the little trouble. =)


 
Looks like you have TWO adorable babies to love on.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

=) thank you all, I can't believe how fast they grow on you and make room in your heart. 

We moved his appointment to later today, will let you know what vet thinks. We made a huge list of questions! 

Dropped off his "presents" for a test this morning and he was negative for everything. Now hoping his stress/stomach settles down and we will be good!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

We saw the vet, as we were treating a bigger problem today with his loose tool, we briefly talked about the toe. 

The vet does not see a problem right now and would like to watch it. He mention that the toe next to it might take over and the pad will be flatter because there is room for it and there is no problem and he can live normal and play sports. The doctor actually asked if we wanted to do things with him because he seams like a great pup and can go far =) yay

Another thing that could happen is a bit of the pad could come back, but it was hard to tell for now. 

And lastly the worse case scenario is that as he puts more weight on it the bone will stick out eventually. If this does not happen until he is neutered, the vet suggested that we have a smallest part of that bone removed and two toes last and the middle merged together, i guess the tissue to make it look like that toe was not even there. So it will be 3 toes and more even. He sounded like it was not a big deal and we can do things normally and keep an eye on it. 

Whatever happens out of any of these options, it sounds like we should be fine =) 
Feels so good to hear it even the worst scenario really did not sound so bad the way this guy described it. I think we found our vet!!! 

Thanks everyone for making me feel better too =)


----------



## Rachnz21 (Jan 7, 2021)

How is your pup now? I've just discovered my new pup is also missing a toe pad and 2 nails. Worried about what might happen in the future. Doesn't seem to affect him right now at 11 weeks old.




Neko said:


> Hello,
> we just noticed that our little bundle of love has a missing toe. (back right foot)
> The breeder was so sad to see the picture she has no idea how she did not notice it, he has been running just fine etc..
> 
> ...


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Eight year old thread


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

just realized that


----------



## Rachnz21 (Jan 7, 2021)

Even better. Would be keen to know what 8 years of living with the toe deformity is like? 

Was surgery necessary? Or is he living a normal life?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

OP hasn't been active here in 5 years.


----------

